# Trance-stravaganza -Are his ears ok? +mega heavy+



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

LilLocs seemsto think that Trance's ears are falling at the base? I dunno, I really can't see anything wrong with them, other than he has to grow into them when his head starts thickening.

Whatcha think?

My dogs are FAT! lol So excuse that! x) Specially Indi, she's a hippo for real right now.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am not an expert on cropped ears since my dog is natural ears..so what i have to say probably is useless..

if you dont see anything wrong and you are happy with the way they are then they are perfect to you  Trance's ears look the same as Indi's ears almost identical..were they done by the same Dr? i guess that they were by the looks.

~SIDE NOTE~
Trance is freaking cute!! i really like his color and hes has some cute facial expressions. Indi is adoreable too but everytime i see Trance pictures i have to take a look i cant help it.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

YupYup, good old Doc' Smith in the Kentuck-of-y.

Yeah, that's what I was thinkin though too. They look pretty much the same, I think Trance's might be a bit shorter.

Thanks for the compliments  Trance is mah little dude!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lil locs is crazy we all know that:roll: J/P Naw his left ear does fall at the base in a few pics. He may grow out of it and hold them up, you may want to put it up a bit, or just leave it if it doesn't bug you. Kamakazi had a crop just like this but she ended up holding her ears in and back and so then all you saw where tiny little pricks of an ear. Just depends on what you want out of the crop.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

no expert at crops here so I am useless of that front but.....

OMG!!! What sweet, smiley babies!!!:love2:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lux and Kaos both had an ear that was way worse than your dog. Lux's right ear looked like it was glued to his head for at least a month, but both dogs grew out of it. As their heads got bigger the ears stood up perfect.

Here's Lux with his lazy right ear and Tweak well that's what happens to a bad ear set!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think they are both precious ... I think Elvis is right .. He will grow into the ears and they will stand up better has his head grows. Good looking Kiddo's


----------

